# Scott's Bicycle Centre, Cleveland TN.



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey guys and gals, just had to drop a line here about this fantastic bike shop. My wife and I try to get down to the Tennessee and Georgia area every year and we make sure to always stop in and visit the guys at Scott's. They always provide us with exceptional service and treat us like family. We never leave the shop without a bag of goodies!

Well they have gone a step beyond in our minds and really shown us what they are all about. My wife and I are participating in a Cancer Charity ride just north of Toronto (We are from the Hamilton, Ontario area). This ride is a pledge type ride, so my wife emailed them the info. This was done more to let them know what we were up to here in the north. We never expected a donation of any kind, maybe some words of encouragement. Well, they went ahead and made a donation! What a great bunch of guys. To donate to a ride that isn't even in there area is amazing. We're definitely going to be wearing their store jersey's on that ride!

So anyone in the area should stop by and have a look...Tell them that Rich and Shell from Canada sent you!!!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I have bought almost all of my bikes from Scotts. They give absolutely the best service anywhere. This is the kind of bike shop that one just hopes will always continue to operate. I dont know how many times I have had a mechanical that was beyond my repair abilities that they gladly fixed for me on very short notice. I will not buy a bike from any other bike shop again, they are excellent. Great people and service.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

That reminds me of the last time we stopped in. We never actually spent any real time in Cleveland, we only stopped for dinner with some relatives, and made our usual stop at Scott's. It was the day of their weekly MTB ride and they were all over us about putting some demo bikes together so we could head out for the group ride. We would have loved to go, but dinner was calling. It's too bad they are so far away or we'd be buying way more stuff there...


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Next time you are in Cleveland TN. you should check out Trailhead. It is a new shop that I go to. That is where I got my Surly from. They are the best.

http://www.trailheadbicycle.com/news.html


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yup, been there too....Nice shop, the owners are cool....Try to buy a few things there also, gotta spread the wealth...


----------

